# 1911 grip angle



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

which of the following has a grip angle closest to the 1911

xd
m&p
glock


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I had more than one person at gunshops tell me, and from handling enough I guess they're right, that pretty much there's most guns which have the 1911 grip angle, and then there's Glock which is a steeper grip angle.. He put it this way.. "With the XD's, M&P's, etc.. you can grab a 1911 and still be used to the angle, but once you're used to a Glock, you're a Glock shooter, because it's different entirely." He pointed to the XD which he stated was most like the feel of a 1911 that could be had from a poly pistol.

Disclaimer 1: Not saying if that's true or not, just what I've been told.
Disclaimer 2: I'm a total newb learning about the different brands/models myself.. so I'm no expert.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

How to make an XD...

- Start w/ the grip angle of a 1911,
- Borrow the striker-fired mechanism and polymer frame from a Glock (but make it a crisper precocked single action design) slimmed down to fit any hand,
- Add the take down and barrel lock up from a Sig, the steel sights, and the plated steel mags,
- Install a 1911-style grip safety, loaded chamber indictaor, and cocked striker indicator, both checkable in pitch blackness with no press-check to make it safer,
- Drop the price under $500...

Voila

XD...


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> How to make an XD...


Yeah, basically. After having my XD9 service model for a while now, I have to say I like it a lot. At my Dad's, I shoot it back to back with his 1911 with no problems adjusting or anything. The only problem is that I want a 1911 now.:anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You forgot to mention the XD raises the 1911 bore axis. ;-) But I believe the XD exactly replicates the 1911 angle, and if the M&P doesn't, it is at least very close.

Glocks usually "point high" for 1911 shooters. I find newer shooters often like the Glock grip angle, while longtime shooters, habituated to other guns, like the 1911 angle. I think the Glock angle has more mechanical advantage over recoil, but also allows an improperly-positioned support hand to slip off more easily than a 1911 angle.

Back in the revolver days, everyone moaned about how terribly awkward the 1911 grip angle is. I think this was because back then everyone was a "point shooter," at least for defense, and shot from the hip. Jeff Cooper came along and taught us to shoot from eye level, and that objection to the 1911 vanished.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I just posted something in another thread that might be of interest.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=96462#post96462


----------

